# 1099 hourly wage



## BPTaper (Jul 31, 2012)

Well I may have got a job with an outfit in Colorado...start Monday...Whats a fair hourly wage for 1099.They pay by the hour evidently not piece rate...which is odd

Ive subbed for years but never by the hour..I just look and shoot them a price..I dont measure ****....I know what it takes and how much I want.

Just never really broke it down to an hourly wage on a regular per job basis.

I assume I would have to be consistent with my hourly price...its commercial work..which I hate...but better then nebraska:thumbsup:


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Hourly rate with a 1099. You cant do that in NY unless you carry workers comp. You need to find out what type of insurance you need to carry. If its just liabilty then its not that much. Then i would have to assume you would need a business certificate with a tax ID #. As for a wage its hard to say but if you can find the prevailing wage or union scale that would be a good indicater for the area.


----------



## jeepin270 (Mar 30, 2014)

25hr is common up here in maine


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

It would appear you don't need a contractors license.

http://www.contractors-license.org/co/co.htm

This may help,

http://www.irs.gov/Businesses/Small...ependent-Contractor-Self-Employed-or-Employee

You should add 14.5% for your SS, and Medicare you'll owe at the end of the year too.


----------



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

jeepin270 said:


> 25hr is common up here in maine


Australia 35$ is min wage..


----------



## justadrywallguy (Sep 10, 2010)

I wouldn't go a penny less than $30 if you have all your own tools.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

I hope you go for a good hourly wage, General contractors do this because it they have to carry the burden of work comp, SS and other insurance just to cover there end they would double what your hr wage would be. Not to mention what they pay for unemployment. Don't be fooled, the General Contractor might be low bidding just to get a job and working off the backs of others to feed their greed to make a buck.. Hourly wouldn't be bad if it is a cut up mess but if it is easy going for the most part it is too his benefit. I usually tell people if I want to work for a hourly wage they can find someone else or pay all my insurance and all other business related costs.


----------

